# Need Help With Your Website?



## EsTeSs (May 30, 2004)

Hello ,
I know HTML and I am now learning ASP. I am looking for a future career in computers. I want to learn skills and get experience. I was wondering if anyone needs help with a website they have? I will help out for free I am just looking to gain more knowledge and get more experience. Thanks
Later


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I know someone...a really nice person. I cant help her cause I have never learned that..would you go see if you could?
http://forums.techguy.org/t244304.html


----------



## dianacarter (Sep 7, 2003)

I would LOVE your help. Exactly what do I have to do in HTML to get http to become https? I thought I just had to add the "s," save it, and re-publish. But that isn't happening. Two days ago I got the "expired certificate" message, but don't now. But still can't get the https to "take." Please advise. Many, many thanks.

Diana


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Nice gesture, bet you get swamped!


----------



## Lonny Doyle (Nov 19, 2004)

My search stopped working. Can you tell me how to fix it?
Try the search at wellsracing.com and it will tell you cant find ...


----------



## RomeoRomeo18 (Nov 20, 2004)

I am using Photoshop CS and Macromedia Dreamweaver to develop as well as to publish by sites to the internet. What my problem is, is this. I can edit the company name and navigation bar through Photoshop but when I save it and export it back into Dreamweaver to edit the text and everything else it won't let me edit the text. It still has everything has one big image beings you have to use the psd file in Photoshop. Any ideas?

Romeo


----------



## Snacky (Nov 21, 2004)

dianacarter said:


> I would LOVE your help. Exactly what do I have to do in HTML to get http to become https?


The 'S' stands for secure and you'll need to talk to your host about a secure server to do that.


----------



## Sanguinan (Sep 26, 2004)

I do, I sent you a pm regarding details.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

I love fixing computers and mucking around with hardware but I have NO clue with it comes to web pages and such. I made a VERY VERY VERY basic one with just a picture for the background , one short line of text and put an mp3 3 embedded in the background . I did this using front page express because my skills in this are non exixtent . It played the music when I previewed it but online it does not. As soon as I can find the darn thing online again I will post the site ... LOL I lost it ... so you can take a peek and see if the music will play for you , and if not what on earth can I do about it ? Can you not embed mp3s in a web page? If not how do people get nice long music thingies in the background? thanks in advance..
http://members.shaw.ca/catlady13/topaydro.htm


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Here are several different ways to embed sound in HTML.

name.mid​
MSIE

<bgsound src="http://www.someforum.com/forum1/uploads/cows.wav" loop=infinite>

Simpler

http://www.someforum.com/forum1/uploads/cows.wav[/CENTER]

http://www.someforum.com/forum1/uploads/JimiHendrix_HeyJoe.mid​


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Neither of the files in your source have been uploaded to the web server unless they are in a different folder than the root of your web site. The link for your background image is pointing to the C drive on your computer at home instead of the web server as well.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

HI Bassetman and I do thank you so very much. I haven't a clue how to write html. I used a wysisyg frontpage express. Now I think I can decipher this enough to change the thing but.. hope these aren't totally stupid questions but I am a total neophyte with this. I have this thing loaded already ( am still not quite sure how I did it but I did.. LOL .. ).. can I edit it while it is online or do I have to get it back somehow? hmm that could prove interesting. Can I embed an mp3??? or does it have to be a .wav or a midi? I notice your examples have .wav and midis and no mp3s. I am wondering if that is why mine won't work since I DID embed it ??? By the way I really love the Morrow quote on the Bush page. 
If I ftpd the file up do I ftp it back the same way ??


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi again

If you make changes, then you must re-FTP it to your site. With WS_FTP_LE at least, you must refresh your FTP window after making changes and resaving the files also, or you will be sending the older version.
This can all be very frustrating, but is logical. 

You can learn a lot about HTML from here:
http://www.htmlgoodies.com

Let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Rockn . I have obviously done something wrong. I am going to see if I can get that thing back and start again .


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

catlady13 said:


> Thanks Rockn . I have obviously done something wrong. I am going to see if I can get that thing back and start again .


Also be sure the default page you want people to see when they first get to your site is named index.html, that will display by default then!


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmmm well I deleted it from my server and am going to try again but one question noone has yet answered,,, Can I embed an mp3 in the background, or does it have to be a .wav or midi file ??


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Just substitute the MP3 file name for the midi name in the code I gave you.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

http://members.shaw.ca/catlady13/index.htm
Hey guys I think I have it ... odd thing though .. when I click on the link .. it takes me to my shaw.. ( ISP) page .. saying page not created yet.. I have to click on that link twice and then it work .. I guess this must be a shaw problem?? because it works after I do that. I REALLY REALLY appreciate the help . My main problem I think was that I hadn't uploaded everything and didn't realize it . Also though I thank you so much for those html web page help files. I know this is basic basic basic... but for now it was all I wanted.. can't thank you enough ..


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

HI,,, I am baaack .. I found out that though my web page appeared for me , it didn't work for anyone else, go figure. I have tried creating one on geocities with the same result. Egads... I wonder what it is I am doing wrong?? Can anyone check this out and see if THEY can see it please and if not give me some suggestions. I wonder why *I* can see it then ?? 
http://uk.geocities.com/catlady900/
thank you ...


----------



## Snacky (Nov 21, 2004)

It times out here, which means the server isn't providing a responce in time.

If only you are able to see it, you may be viewing a cached version. Clear the cache of whatever browser you're using and try it again.

If you don't see it, there's a problem at your host's end.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Snacky , I cleared my cache and I can still see it , which is SO darn odd because it seems that you can't and neither can anyone else. Noone could see the first one I made either . Alas..... I am a failure...


----------

